# Honey and apple cider vinegar?



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

What is the daily dose of these two for good heath? I do have acid reflux at times.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Try a teaspoon of each once or twice a day. Adjust as needed.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

ryanthomas said:


> Try a teaspoon of each once or twice a day. Adjust as needed.


I use a Tablespoon of each once a day, mixed in 8 oz glass of warm water. > Thanks Marc


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

When I use 1 T ACV/1 T Honey/1t cinnamon - have no joint pain


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I too have acid reflux tried the mixture and it made the reflux worse it was the extra acid I think but anyway had to quit taking it


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can't overdose on either one, so just take a teaspoon or tablespoon of each 2-3x a day. If you don't see a help to the acid reflux with the vinegar try lemon juice. It often works better for people. And if that doesn't help, then buy some digestive enzymes. They are about $7 at WalMart or you can get higher grade enzymes from Doctors Country Health CHF#17. Enzymes work wonders for stomach ailments. Often the cheaper ones from any WM will help.
Here's a link to Dr. Klassen's brand, but others work too.
http://www.drscountryhealth.com/sho...scat=26&frompage=Online_Store&page_num=2&=SID


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

praieri winds said:


> I too have acid reflux tried the mixture and it made the reflux worse it was the extra acid I think but anyway had to quit taking it


I never connected the two but I started having acid reflux -- never had it before. But it started about the same time I tried the CV and honey mixture.
Guess I'll experiment, stop taking the solution, and see if the acid reflux goes away.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

It works for me too!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I add both in to tea and drink daily. My energy has gone way up and I have lost weight cause I am not hungry after drinking it for several hours. I think it has done wonders for me.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have suffered for years with indigestion and acid reflux. I have just started taking ACV and honey mixed in about half a cup of hot water and it's amazing what a difference it has made. I take it a little before bedtime and it sure puts out the fire. Wish I'd known about this years ago, sure would have made my life easier.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> When I use 1 T ACV/1 T Honey/1t cinnamon - have no joint pain


REALLY! How long until you noticed an obvious difference? I have, at times drank ACV. If I have heartburn, I take a swig and it knocks it down about 10 minutes later, but otherwise, I have never noticed any other positive effects, but I haven't taken every single day either.


----------



## Maggie29 (Apr 3, 2011)

:happy:When I keep up with the ACV, honey, cinnamon and water once daily I do not have monthly cramps. It is also a great rinse for the hair (diluted) and balances the pH of the skin. Yes you smell like salad for a bit but it is so worth the natural silkiness you'll find in your hair and a clear complexion. Also you want to be sure you're getting the good stuff with the "mother" still in it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have been drinking one cup of this mixture (1 tbsp apple cider vinegar/1 tbsp raw honey/couple shakes powdered cinnimon) daily and now am having problems with acid reflux.

I hate to stop taking the tea because it really helps stop the arthritic pain; but will need to do something different because of the acid reflux problems now encountering.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You could try Stinging nettle tea also, this works good for us also. Just pick some nettles and dry them, then put a tablespoon ful in a drip coffee maker to make your tea, put some honey with it and it might work just as well. > Marc


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Take 2 tablespoons of yogurt 10 minutes after taking. I take 1 TB each of vinegar and honey in 8oz of warm water. I use raw goats milk yogurt. No problem here....James


----------



## amandak (Sep 22, 2010)

My husband and I have taken it for allergies, and I have taken it for heartburn. We usually do a higher dose, and don't use honey. I personally take 2T as needed with a big glass of water and then rinse my mouth out. They help my husbands allergies almost immediately, and I know it's true because he hates the stuff and only tolerates it because it helps. I've tried it for heartburn and it helped me almost immediately as well, but if its acid indigestion, then it doesn't help. I only use it to medicate, not for daily use, and we only use the organic stuff, because I guess the clarified stuff isn't the same. The dosage on the back of the Braggs bottle recommends this:
1 - 2 tsps with 8 oz of water 3 times daily, add 1 - 2 tsps honey, syrup, molasses or enough stevia to taste.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ACV works because it increases the acid in the gut, thereby digesting foods faster which helps in reducing inflammation. Most inflammation comes from the digestive system, so anything that helps that helps lots of inflammatory diseases-- arthritis, allergies, DM, inflammation from hormones, etc. Other anti-inflammatory measures are oils, esp fish oils, keeping blood alkaline, reducing inflammatory foods like simple carbohydrates, grains, white sugars, corn sugars, gluten, etc.

Lemon juice is supposed to be easier on some people than ACV, but whatever helps is good. Honey is also an anti-inflammatory, so that helps too.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks, I have been wanting to make some goat yogurt with my new yogurt-making machine; so will try that.

Also, will try the lemon juice and stinging nettle (as soon as I'm sure what stinging nettle I have).


----------

